# Here's a waltz that I'm working on :)



## Secretariat (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey everyone, this is called Love waltz. I just used piano sounds to get a sample/demo on youtube but it will be for an orchestra.






enjoy

sean


----------



## adam (Mar 21, 2013)

Very interesting. Enjoyed it.


----------



## Secretariat (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey Adam! Thank you for the complement! It's means alot to hear positive feedback, so glad you enjoyed it! Looking to get the waltz finished with all the instruments. Most of it is strings so far, I just used pianos as kind of a test as I'm learning about the production side when recording with virtual instruments.


----------



## Secretariat (Aug 10, 2013)

Thank you to everyone who took the time to view my work...in progress lol.

Sean


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice ideas, Sean! You have a great melodic talent, I hope you will continue to hone it!

One general comment I have for the entire piece is that it feels very "square", like the notes are all constrained into a grid. This may be partially due to the midi mockup. I assume the shortest note value you use throughout is an eighth note? Try decorating the music a little with some sixteenth notes for variety and contrast.

In my opinion, the game of composition is mostly to do with contrast and repetition. You need to repeat elements of the composition for the sake of coherent and logical development, but at the same time vary them enough so that the repetition is perceived as slightly new material, to keep the listener interested. The squareness of everything makes it feel rather "same-y" throughout.

2:08, did the basses all suddenly fall into a coma?  This just sounds like a very abrupt exit for them.

2:22, the entire orchestra has been sucked into a black hole. 

With regards to the mockup itself, it sounds lifeless and really doesn't do the music justice, but I'm sure you already realize this =P.

Also, for future reference, it would be very nice if you could include a score for us to read through the next time you post, as it makes it much easier to give more detailed feedback.

All in all, fantastic work! I look forward to hearing more from you .


----------



## Secretariat (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey Steven, great comments! 

Yeah I know the quality is blah, it was more of a test really just to try things out. I have been working really hard since April and I am only starting to read music again (I knew some music theory as a kid and in high school but just some basics). Most of the hard work has been learning to use Sibelius 7, Eastwest and Cubase. That was the first time I made a wav file with midi to audio, the goal was to upload something that day and I did. 

Some of the notes were staccato and they shouldn't have been...too much to explain I was testing things out. I will have to learn how to use and edit the virtual instruments properly to get the most realistic sound.

As for the waltz, I have had little time to work on it because the last 2 months have been troubleshooting and learning with most of my free time, but that is mostly out of the way now.

As for repetition and new material it's there, the piano intros with the flute harp says hello then the strings kick in at 1:06...You'll see what I mean when I upload a proper or at least much better version. Plus keep in mind that I am trying to keep it simple and start humble, however I agree that more can be done in the 2 mins that I shared.

There are some sixteenth notes. 

The score is a mess because I am testing new sounds out where as it was mostly composed with more accurate sounds but not as good quality sounds...I have different copies as well, one a test and one is the original for the most part. They won't be uploaded anytime soon hehe, well maybe not too far away though...I don't want to seem rigid.

The bases well that's as far as I wrote, probably will change that part...was just playing around in the score at the "end".

As for the black hole ending tha last 15 seconds or so is new development in the waltz, how ever i don't know if i will use it there even though it fits nice. I really want to expand on the grand part at 1:40 but expand and redo quite differently later in the piece...probably more flowing and with so great cymbal crashes and loud percussion with the melody. I wanted to do a fade out on the audio track but Cubase 7 is different from the older version that I knew and I didn't have enough time to figure it out that day so I was like it's a sample/demo they'll get it hehe. 

Thank you so much for the positive feedback, really thoughtful and much appreciated...I encourage more of this. 

Cheers, 

Sean


----------

